# My Show Hopeful



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:happy: Introducing my show hopeful "Showtime Paula in Pink Spunsilk" bred by my friend Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese, whelped by me and hopefully will grow up and mature into a show girl!! She has lots and lots of personality and plays with the BIG dogs at conformation class. Miss Paula will be old enough for the ring in August.. so maybe we will start at that time. Lots of pictures.. the first show picture the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and the other show picture is the dam Ch. Naysmith Electrique, Mystic's Solo who was owned and finished by my friend and dog show travel companion Paula Frank who left this world in March 2009..


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Paula is adorable!! We will be rooting for her!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is a darling and I love her name. What a beautiful tribute! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What a pretty girl! I wish you the best!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a beautiful baby girl!!!! Good luck with her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a tribute to your friend Paula. She is a beauty, I hope she shows well she has the prettiest little face

awntie Paula loves you little one, hummm would I love to have her hehe


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Jeanne,

I just love her and your pictures are gorgeous! What a lovely way to remember a good friend. I hope she makes you proud in the ring! Best of Luck!

Cat


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She's beautiful. Good luck!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful baby with such deep pigmentation! Good luck!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beauty :wub: Best of luck!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is a beautiful Maltese! Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She is stunning, Jeanne! What a beautiful girl, and a beautiful tribute to Paula Frank.  I hope she turns out well for you! She looks like she has so much love to give!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is really beautiful. I wish you every success with your little darling. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Would you look at her!! :wub: Good luck with her, she sure looks like a winner already!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a wonderful tribute to your friend!!
miss paula is so pretty!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh la la! I love her, hope you have much success in the ring.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous!!! Good Luck!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Little Paula is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeannie, your little Paula is lovely ... as lovely as Paula Frank was. What a beautiful tribute to a good friend. Paula is missed by so many.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute!

Best of luck with this lovely little girl.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Paula is just gorgeous! What a stunning face :wub:

Good luck with her in the ring - she will truly get the judges attention :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

She is Beautiful!! I am sure she will make you proud!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thank you all*

:blush: Thank you all for the very nice compliments... maybe later I will post "why" I named her "Paula in Pink".. and talk about my friend Paula Frank. Anyone who was at the Specialty in New Jersey may remember Paula showing there and know the "why". I hope Paula will laugh at me knowing the reason why I named this cutie.. I did take her to class tonight and she did so good.. She is fearless and is SO SO excited to meet new dogs. An English Bulldog came to class and Miss Paula was so extra eager to meet her.. it is wonderful to have a puppy so confident.. Thanks again and of course I will be posting after we start showing. Jeanne


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blush: Thank you all for the very nice compliments... maybe later I will post "why" I named her "Paula in Pink".. and talk about my friend Paula Frank. Anyone who was at the Specialty in New Jersey may remember Paula showing there and know the "why". I hope Paula will laugh at me knowing the reason why I named this cutie.. I did take her to class tonight and she did so good.. She is fearless and is SO SO excited to meet new dogs. An English Bulldog came to class and Miss Paula was so extra eager to meet her.. it is wonderful to have a puppy so confident.. Thanks again and of course I will be posting after we start showing. Jeanne


I know why you named her Paula in Pink!

paula was soooo helpful to me during that New Jersey show, when I was showing Caira and it was my second time I'd ever been in the ring. I'll never forget that!

i'm so glad Miss Paula has the personality plus the looks. Can't wait until you get to start showing her!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :happy: Introducing my show hopeful "Showtime Paula in Pink Spunsilk" bred by my friend Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese, whelped by me and hopefully will grow up and mature into a show girl!! She has lots and lots of personality and plays with the BIG dogs at conformation class. Miss Paula will be old enough for the ring in August.. so maybe we will start at that time. Lots of pictures.. the first show picture the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and the other show picture is the dam Ch. Naysmith Electrique, Mystic's Solo who was owned and finished by my friend and dog show travel companion Paula Frank who left this world in March 2009..


How cute. Hey I think Miss Paula is related to Lilly. Her Sire is Ch. Naysmith Electrique Slide / Dame, Mystic's Star of Faith.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: Cindy WOW your Lilly even looks a little like Miss Paula.. did you get her from Chaca Maltese?


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow what a cutie, can we fix her up with my Max.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She's very pretty, and she sure looks like a winner to me! :wub::wub::wub: Good luck!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wishing you all the luck in the world Jeanne. She is a beauty!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :happy: Introducing my show hopeful "Showtime Paula in Pink Spunsilk" bred by my friend Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese, whelped by me and hopefully will grow up and mature into a show girl!! She has lots and lots of personality and plays with the BIG dogs at conformation class. Miss Paula will be old enough for the ring in August.. so maybe we will start at that time. Lots of pictures.. the first show picture the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and the other show picture is the dam Ch. Naysmith Electrique, Mystic's Solo who was owned and finished by my friend and dog show travel companion Paula Frank who left this world in March 2009..


 
Jeanne.. very pretty!!! Good luck with her!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful! good luck !


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blush: Thank you all for the very nice compliments... maybe later I will post "why" I named her "Paula in Pink".. and talk about my friend Paula Frank. Anyone who was at the Specialty in New Jersey may remember Paula showing there and know the "why". I hope Paula will laugh at me knowing the reason why I named this cutie.. I did take her to class tonight and she did so good.. She is fearless and is SO SO excited to meet new dogs. An English Bulldog came to class and Miss Paula was so extra eager to meet her.. it is wonderful to have a puppy so confident.. Thanks again and of course I will be posting after we start showing. Jeanne


It sounds like your little Paula is living up to her namesake Paula's personality. It was always a pleasure to meet up with Paula at a Specialty. She was friendly, outgoing, helpful, and so unpretentious. And she was so proud of the little girl she showed in New Jersey ... she told me she had just recently finished her, knew that she would not be competitive in the specials class, but moved her up anyway to show her off and make Bea Naysmith proud. And Paula wore a lovely pink outfit that day. Bea left this world in 2009 too and I'm sure that she and Paula are watching over you and your little one, Jeannie, knowing you will both shine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is gorgeous! LOVE those super black points!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a beauty ... congrats ... wishing you all the best at the shows with her

Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula is absolutely gorgeous! Love her doll face!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

wooow she's so prettyy :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------

